# Columbia results ???



## Dipesh (Apr 5, 2005)

Hey Can anyone tell me whether Columbia University (NY) results are out as Yet?
and how do they send them? By E-Mail or regular mail?


----------



## dancingbear (Apr 6, 2005)

If you're speaking of the grad program; I've had an interview but haven't heard back, yet.


----------



## Dipesh (Apr 9, 2005)

hey hey hey!!! I am very surprised to hear that columbia university had interviews... I thought they didn't have any.... cause nothing is mentioned on the site and no such impression is given in my earlier communoications through mail.... Does it mean that the guys giving interviews are actually in ....


----------



## dancingbear (Apr 11, 2005)

For the graduate program they usually have interviews; this is my second year applying and the second year with an interview; however, it says specifically that not all students accepted will have an interview. Mine have both been over the phone...still waiting.


----------



## Hoeks (Apr 11, 2005)

just out of curiosity, what kind of questions are they asking you on such an interview over the phone?


----------



## Dipesh (Apr 11, 2005)

Do you have any idea what is the probablity of people being accepted who have not been called for the interview...
 I am asking this as I have not been selected for the interview.. So may be I am not accepted.




> Originally posted by dancingbear:
> For the graduate program they usually have interviews; this is my second year applying and the second year with an interview; however, it says specifically that not all students accepted will have an interview. Mine have both been over the phone...still waiting.


----------



## dancingbear (Apr 11, 2005)

'll try to answer both your questions in the same thread. 

What kind of questions? 
This year was much different from last year. Last year the questions seemed to be very broad and at the same time very, very off the wall and specific: what kind of films do you want to make? Why do you want to go to Columbia? Who are your influences? Give me two visual examples of animosity. 

This year, just about every single question was pertaining to my application materials: my short film, my personal statement, (since I was a re-applicant) what I'd been doing over the past year, my 1 page synopsis, my writing sample and the two page reaction essay. Really easy stuff to answer”¦so I think the interview went a lot better than last year; however, I don't think I'm certain about anything. 

Being a film school junkie, I applied to a lot of programs last year (AFI, UCLA, NYU, Columbia and Art Institute of Chicago) I had an interview with all the programs and none of them went very well, but his year I focused specifically on Columbia I didn't apply anywhere else. And to tell you the truth most of the interviews last year are pretty similar.  

What are your chances with out interview? 

That's pretty hard to say. I heard most programs take about half that have had interviews”¦but last year the schools I wasn't accepted at didn't even put me on the wait list”¦so I can't really say if that holds up. And UCLA doesn't interview a few people in the screenwriting program if you've attended the Professional Program. But to tell you the truth”¦I wouldn't be the one to ask. 

I'm going to give you a little hope and tell you I really don't think they interview everybody they take. I felt like both years I was interviewed was because I came from a an undergraduate school that was less than prestigious (went on scholarship couldn't help it) and they had their doubts about me”¦ and both times they wanted to see if I could rise above my previous academic institution (Yes, this is “art school” but you really can't underestimate where you went to undergrad”¦I'm sure they'd take a student with a BA at Harvard in Philosophy over a BA in Film at Central Michigan if they had the same grades and the Film Major had a better portfolio). But anyways”¦good luck”¦I still think there's hope. 

PS: they send them by mail and last year my rejection was dated April 5th.


----------



## dancingbear (Apr 13, 2005)

Not to toot a horn, but wanted to let you know that I received my acceptance. They were sent out on November 9th. Good luck.


----------



## Hoeks (Apr 13, 2005)

congrats, columbia is a fine school


----------

